

Trickles – Stateless High Performance Networking - dedalus
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~ashieh/trickles/protocol.php

======
mcguire
Is it just me, or is this similar to continuation-based web programming,
particularly those that passed the continuation to the client[1]?

[1]
[http://www.crsr.net/Notes/InfernalDevice.html](http://www.crsr.net/Notes/InfernalDevice.html)

